# Soooo....is anybody working on anything yet?



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

We've started on several small projects for next year's Frankenstein theme. Mostly lab equipment, small cabinets and wall panels. Will start getting a few masks and such after the holidays and continue with some small builds. I'll post pics as things develop. I enjoy starting on things right after Halloween. Keeps the motivation/interest going during the long winter months and gives us time to tweak things over the summer before we get into crunch time, and yes, we also decorate for Christmas. It's just not as much fun as Halloween!


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes I am getting parts and pieces for my next project and decorated for Christmas also. Like jdubbya said just not as fun.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

Haven't started building but I have started getting parts. I won't actually build anything until at least January.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Kinda? Sorta? I had another project dumped in my lap that will really keep me from getting into it for a month or so.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Nope.

After Halloween I move on to Thanksgiving & Christmas & have zero time or thoughts of Halloween until after the New Year. I may get Halloween stuff for Christmas but after New Year's Day I am all holiday-ed out & need a break.


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

I’m still trying to figure out what I’m going to add to my Area 51 display for 2018. I don’t plan on having to build too much, my husband is hogging the garage this year for his go karts.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Not really. I gathered up all my store-bought tombstones and hope to give them all a makeover before next Halloween. First of the year will be dedicated to getting the business taxes completed (think we'll actually get a refund this year). Hope to get started in Feb. or March.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i am trying to settle on the them then after Christmas stuff is put away i will start


----------



## Shadowcaster (Aug 13, 2016)

jdubbya said:


> We've started on several small projects for next year's Frankenstein theme. Mostly lab equipment, small cabinets and wall panels. Will start getting a few masks and such after the holidays and continue with some small builds. I'll post pics as things develop. I enjoy starting on things right after Halloween. Keeps the motivation/interest going during the long winter months and gives us time to tweak things over the summer before we get into crunch time, and yes, we also decorate for Christmas. It's just not as much fun as Halloween!


Man, I cannot wait to see the pix. So are you going with the old creepy atmospheric theme like Karloff's original version. That is some of the best scene and atmosphere setting ever. Love it.


----------



## Shadowcaster (Aug 13, 2016)

stick said:


> Yes I am getting parts and pieces for my next project and decorated for Christmas also. Like jdubbya said just not as fun.


Totally with you...I love the lights and all and the Christmas season but Halloween is just so much fun on so many different levels.


----------



## Shadowcaster (Aug 13, 2016)

lilibat said:


> Kinda? Sorta? I had another project dumped in my lap that will really keep me from getting into it for a month or so.


Might need to make sure your priorities are in order...just sayin' - LOL!


----------



## Shadowcaster (Aug 13, 2016)

Zombie4* said:


> I’m still trying to figure out what I’m going to add to my Area 51 display for 2018. I don’t plan on having to build too much, my husband is hogging the garage this year for his go karts.


Too funny...spousal garage competition. I love it. Here, the garage is my domain...my bride gets the rest of the house. Stake your claim and maybe you could re-purpose the dining room? Bet there's a fair sized table in there?


----------



## Shadowcaster (Aug 13, 2016)

Saki.Girl said:


> i am trying to settle on the them then after Christmas stuff is put away i will start


PIX as you go!


----------



## Shadowcaster (Aug 13, 2016)

lizzyborden said:


> Not really. I gathered up all my store-bought tombstones and hope to give them all a makeover before next Halloween. First of the year will be dedicated to getting the business taxes completed (think we'll actually get a refund this year). Hope to get started in Feb. or March.


Check out scarylady videos on youtube...she has some awesome tombstone technique tutorials on there. She's not doing Halloween at the moment but, believe it or not, she's still responding to questions. Very nice lady and amazingly talented. Good stuff.


----------



## Shadowcaster (Aug 13, 2016)

Cephus404 said:


> Haven't started building but I have started getting parts. I won't actually build anything until at least January.


Post some pix!


----------



## Shadowcaster (Aug 13, 2016)

Sounds like you might go into the complete seasons more extensively than we do...we put up lights but don't invest as much in the Christmas display. Better to chill than burn out! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes! Pirate theme next year, new one for us, so lots of things to do. Started on ship's wheel and masts. Very slow progress, but I guess I still have time! Cannons next.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

Shadowcaster said:


> Post some pix!


When I get working on it, I will. Probably do some YouTube videos too.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Always!


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Oak Lane Cemetery I love your new "Coffin Puller". I need to come down and see it.
If you have not seen it check out his facebook page.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

I've done some paper mache sculptures of human heads that I intend to mount on snake bodies, made a bunch of dragon eyes. This weekend my grandchildren will be over and we'll get going on a giant spider. When you're not rushed you can really pay attention room to detail...


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

My big project next year isn't specifically Halloween, just getting the yard back together after our big remodel. 

Ok, there might be this little (huge) standing stone ring surrounding a fire pit concept being planned that certainly won't SUCK on Halloween, but it's not specifically "Halloween".


"So, I want to build something akin to stone henge around my fire pit, and am hoping your quarry can help"

"Oh, you mean you want the benches to look like stone henge?"

"No, Giant stones in a ring like stone henge."

......

"You're serious?"


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Yo, Ox, have you ever considered a giant Easter Island head? A Moai. Think about it...


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

More partial to Olmec heads...


----------



## S.O.S. (Mar 7, 2011)

We just put an offer on a house and every night I have been dreaming of how it will look in October... So while I haven't purchased anything yet, I am working out where to put my stuff and what to add!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Shadowcaster said:


> Check out scarylady videos on youtube...she has some awesome tombstone technique tutorials on there. She's not doing Halloween at the moment but, believe it or not, she's still responding to questions. Very nice lady and amazingly talented. Good stuff.


Yes, Terra's tombstones are awesome!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Adding a (hopefully creepy) ticket booth to our Carnevil scene for 2018. WIP...still have the lit signage to finish.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

...punkin...a Haunted Ticket Booth...What a cool idea! And great paint job.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I still have a giant spider to finish, molds of skulls to make, some resin chipmunks to make creepy, another reliquary, photos of Cthulu mugs i've made to post on my etsy store, sourcing materials to make some creepy crayons, a mounted wendigo skull, shrunken heads....and not near enough time for it all between my teaching job and another part time job a few nights a week. I'm hoping to make a dent in the list over winter break though. For me crafting these kinds of things is a year round thing.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm not "building" but I have acquired some metal pumpkin yard stakes (at 75% off!!) that will be part of a pumpkin patch along with my JOL blowmolds.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

I have my new main soundtrack finished and new radio to play it on. I have designed entrance pillars
and an entrance archway. I have to wait till March - April for the wether to warm up to build them. For the
0 degree winter I have a couple dozen bottles I saved im going to paint satin black them put on various
lables like Witches Brew...etc..... set up a shop in my basement to work on small props for the winter


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

Not yet. We just repurposed an extra bedroom into a workspace for all of my myriad projects, not all of them Halloween. I'm still in the process of setting it up, which got put on hold to work on and finish a Christmas present for my mother. I was going to be back to it, but got taken out by a wicked chest cold. Once I can breathe, I'll get back to making the space functional, take down all the Christmas stuff, do what I did with the Halloween stuff - pack away everything but stuff I want to work on, and make a list of goals for 2018. Then I'll get a Valentines project or two done, and by then I'll be itching to get to my long (LONG) list of Halloweeen projects. 3 of my Christmas gifts were a giant belt/disc sander, a good respirator, and some hearing protection that can be attached to my phone, so there will be much prop making coming soon.


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

No. I find it important to my sanity to take the break from thinking about Halloween for a while. When those sneaky thoughts pop-up I push them away to wait and brew longer in the unconscious.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Now that Christmas and New Year's is out of the way, I am itching to get started on my big builds. However the weather is not conducive to do so right now. So I am working on making some crows and some JOLs. I need to be doing something or I go stir crazy.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I started cleaning & purging my craft room & found several crafty things I want to work on but that's about it. I'll have to do some stuff for Valentine's Day & Easter soon too so it's nice to have the space clear again.


----------



## FreakShowQueen (Jan 5, 2018)

I have been thinking about Halloween ever since last Halloween. I have started trying to dedicate one evening of the week to working on a few of my Milk Jug Skulls (hoping to have enough made by September to make 2 walls of them). We save milk jugs and I have a ton of paint so in essence they are free just time consuming. Also working out the issues with fog machine and planning to build a vortex chiller or 2 so I can have a blanket of fog between the 2 walls of skulls. Trying to figure out how I can make the fog come out the bottom of the skull walls..... As well as planning for Transworld this year (1st year and I am so stoked).
So yeah , Halloween for me is all year.


----------



## bloodycorpse (Nov 3, 2017)

I have started cutting all the foam pieces for my cemetery columns and working on some other ideas on paper


----------



## Shadowcaster (Aug 13, 2016)

FreakShowQueen said:


> I have been thinking about Halloween ever since last Halloween. I have started trying to dedicate one evening of the week to working on a few of my Milk Jug Skulls (hoping to have enough made by September to make 2 walls of them). We save milk jugs and I have a ton of paint so in essence they are free just time consuming. Also working out the issues with fog machine and planning to build a vortex chiller or 2 so I can have a blanket of fog between the 2 walls of skulls. Trying to figure out how I can make the fog come out the bottom of the skull walls..... As well as planning for Transworld this year (1st year and I am so stoked).
> So yeah , Halloween for me is all year.


A haunter after my own heart...been working on a couple new additions since before Christmas and the cemetery angel is coming along nicely. Trying to figure out how to get a nice tight inscription using a Dremel and template ... my hand isn't CNC precise and visibility under the Dremel router attachment is limited. Once I figure that out, I'll be on to the weathering. I'm kinda anal about it but the details make the difference...

I have an idea on that fog coming off the bottom...could you get some floor vents and route ducts from your foggers into them or into a plenum that feeds multiples of them...set the vents into a sheet of plywood (or whatever) and duct the fog off your chillers into a plenum that feeds multiple vents. Just an offhand thought there...


----------



## Shadowcaster (Aug 13, 2016)

bloodycorpse said:


> I have started cutting all the foam pieces for my cemetery columns and working on some other ideas on paper


Whatcha gonna do with those columns? What are they going to look like?


----------



## Shadowcaster (Aug 13, 2016)

LadyMage said:


> Not yet. We just repurposed an extra bedroom into a workspace for all of my myriad projects, not all of them Halloween. I'm still in the process of setting it up, which got put on hold to work on and finish a Christmas present for my mother. I was going to be back to it, but got taken out by a wicked chest cold. Once I can breathe, I'll get back to making the space functional, take down all the Christmas stuff, do what I did with the Halloween stuff - pack away everything but stuff I want to work on, and make a list of goals for 2018. Then I'll get a Valentines project or two done, and by then I'll be itching to get to my long (LONG) list of Halloweeen projects. 3 of my Christmas gifts were a giant belt/disc sander, a good respirator, and some hearing protection that can be attached to my phone, so there will be much prop making coming soon.


Hope you're feeling better! There was a strain of that going around here too and I got a dose of it...took me three weeks to finally get over it. Worst one I ever had. Love your Christmas list there...esp that belt/disc sander. Its almost Feb...do you have that Valentines thing outta your system yet  and on to Halloween?


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

Wife and i finally broke down. With the large horse drawn hearse build this year we are going to run out of storage room, so we went and rented a 10 x 15 storage shed about 2 blocks from our house. Going to free up quite a bit of room and it is close.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

harboe69 said:


> ..we went and rented a 10 x 15 storage shed about 2 blocks from our house.


That is my line that shall not be crossed, renting storage space. I just can't have that much stuff in my life any more.


----------



## bloodycorpse (Nov 3, 2017)

Shadowcaster I'm borrowing an idea for my columns around the gates gonna add cannons on top that smoke and have pirates inside. Mine will be similar


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

Shadowcaster said:


> Hope you're feeling better! There was a strain of that going around here too and I got a dose of it...took me three weeks to finally get over it. Worst one I ever had. Love your Christmas list there...esp that belt/disc sander. Its almost Feb...do you have that Valentines thing outta your system yet  and on to Halloween?


Sadly I'm not. I have a doctors appointment tomorrow with my 2 daughters because this cough has gone on for over a month now and doesn't seem to be improving. When I do have energy to work on stuff it's been structure stuff for the shop to get it functional - I created a wall of french cleats and have been making tool holders to get everything organized. The valentines stuff, with the exception of making the valentines for the kids to take to school is probably not going to happen this year between illness, stress and other projects. I've still got Christmas stuff to put away to be honest, but the weather and my health is not co-operating. Knee deep snow and breathtakingly cold temps do not make an exciting environment to go up ladders or dig up extension cords. And that's when I'm not coughing myself to the point where I can't breathe or make myself sick.


----------



## Castart (Aug 29, 2010)

Remaking gate pillars, a child thought they were real and leaned against one, enough damage was done that I am going to make two new and improved ones.


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

RCIAG said:


> That is my line that shall not be crossed, renting storage space. I just can't have that much stuff in my life any more.


That is the line I won't cross either. I have been planning on downsizing both Halloween and Christmas stuff. I have been dealing with health issues and little energy for the last several months and I didn't even decorate my deck at Halloween. I only put up one Christmas tree and didn't even put out my Christmas village even though I had bought some new pieces and made some new pieces. I was really looking forward to setting it up but no such luck. 

I decided that since I don't have the energy I used to have I am going to sort my stuff and start thinning out the bins and boxes because it is getting to be too much stuff. I can't stand clutter these days. No energy = my main Christmas tree is still up and decorated. I am hoping to take it down this weekend and repack the old and new ornaments and sort which tombstones and deck potion bottles etc I am willing to part with. Who knows, I may put a pile aside and then cave in and not want to part with anything. I will wait to see if anything actually makes it out the door before I admit possible defeat. As much as I hate clutter, like most Halloween and Christmas decorators, I am a bit of a hoarder and have separation anxiety when it comes to my stuff. 

Marie


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Got bored, had this casket cooler which takes up a lot of room:








I turned it up on its side, took out the bottom and the bed spring mechanism and put a refrigerator in it. 
Always moving stuff around in the Body Bag (basement bar).


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I don't think I could rent space for storage either. If things get too messy stuff starts getting gifted, or sent to the dump. I hope your health improves mariem!


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Got a fish tank today and put it down in the basement laboratory


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

McBernes said:


> I don't think I could rent space for storage either. If things get too messy stuff starts getting gifted, or sent to the dump. I hope your health improves mariem!


There was a point in time that we had a storage space for our Halloween stuff too, but I got rid of it and sold off the majority of my big props years ago to a pro haunt. There's just no point to wasting money like that.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

This is a weird one; I was putting finishing touches on prop heads this weekend. One is a human head that will be mounted on a giant spider. Looking at it; it occurred to me, "I've seen this before..."
The old TV series The Twilight Zone featured an episode called "The Zanti Misfits" that had antagonistic aliens in the form of cat sized ants...WITH HUMAN HEADS! Somehow my brain conjured up that old memory and I made a prop of it.

Has that ever happened to anyone here?


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

It's been warm enough this week to work on stuff but I have not had the energy to get out to the garage and do more than tidy up a bit. I also have 3 fairly intricate costumes that need to be finished before August. I have so many ideas for new stuff for Halloween but I have to repair and rebuild several existing things first and that's never as much fun.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

I got a little done this weekend, after I put the last of the Christmas stuff away, I restacked some of the tubs with Halloween in them that had to be moved around. I had one tombstone left that I had to disassemble so I did that and got it sealed up in plastic. I replaced the lights in my graveyard fence, something that I wanted to do this year but never got the chance. I already have all the materials for my new crypt and gate pillars, I just have to have the energy to get working on them, but I've been sick for 3 weeks now. Once I'm well again, I should have plenty to do.


----------



## Azza (Jul 24, 2016)

Started working on some monster mushrooms today for my herbolgy display. I'll post a tutorial of how I did them once done. Already started taking some pics for a step by step.

Here's how bad it is looking right now. Need to flesh it out with clay to make it come alive.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

I have created and finished a new soundtrack for 2018. I run a main track on my main sound system, and a 2nd sound is played
on a second radio which is set off to the side it plays thunder and lightning only. The main sound track is at least 2 hours long and is
comprised of themes and songs from horror movies, TV and a few rock horror songs.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I broke 3 exacto blades last night. Only cut myself once.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

Broke the seal yesterday! 

I've been spending what little energy I have on fixing up my new workroom. Building a workbench, building carts for my power tools, building a tool wall etc. Those projects get boring, so I started digging into my pile of fun projects. I had to do 2 Christmas repairs to actually get at the Halloween stuff, but I pulled out my teal pumpkin and touched up the paint. I also bought the dremel stand and a flex shaft, so I'm going to be better able to carve funkins this year.


----------



## Shadowcaster (Aug 13, 2016)

punkineater said:


> Adding a (hopefully creepy) ticket booth to our Carnevil scene for 2018. WIP...still have the lit signage to finish.
> View attachment 532793
> View attachment 532801
> View attachment 532809


That looks awesome. Great paint job. Looking forward to pix of the full display


----------



## Shadowcaster (Aug 13, 2016)

harboe69 said:


> Wife and i finally broke down. With the large horse drawn hearse build this year we are going to run out of storage room, so we went and rented a 10 x 15 storage shed about 2 blocks from our house. Going to free up quite a bit of room and it is close.


Just checked out your videos. Amazing....that is one cool haunt and the horse-drawn hearse is something I'd really love to add to my setup. I resist renting a storage unit as others have noted but I can totally understand why you would. That is some good stuff.


----------



## Shadowcaster (Aug 13, 2016)

mrincredibletou said:


> Got bored, had this casket cooler which takes up a lot of room:
> View attachment 534442
> 
> 
> ...


So just what are we looking at here? I was looking at the first link and pic #20 had a cadaver in a casket. Is that a no-kidding real casket or is that what we're looking at in this pic? Very intriguing....like to understand/see better what you have going on there . Looks very cool and if its a beer chiller, I'm sold.


----------



## Shadowcaster (Aug 13, 2016)

Wolfman said:


> This is a weird one; I was putting finishing touches on prop heads this weekend. One is a human head that will be mounted on a giant spider. Looking at it; it occurred to me, "I've seen this before..."
> The old TV series The Twilight Zone featured an episode called "The Zanti Misfits" that had antagonistic aliens in the form of cat sized ants...WITH HUMAN HEADS! Somehow my brain conjured up that old memory and I made a prop of it.
> 
> Has that ever happened to anyone here?


Actually, if you don't mind my saying so...it was the Outer Limits. It featured a young Bruce Dern in one of the leading roles. Love the human head on spider body riff.


----------



## Shadowcaster (Aug 13, 2016)

mrincredibletou said:


> Got a fish tank today and put it down in the basement laboratory
> View attachment 534546


Man I would love to see your haunt in person. Very cool.


----------



## Shadowcaster (Aug 13, 2016)

Halloweenutter said:


> Yes! Pirate theme next year, new one for us, so lots of things to do. Started on ship's wheel and masts. Very slow progress, but I guess I still have time! Cannons next.


How's this going? Looks like a great collection of components there...hope its coming along to your satisfaction!


----------



## Shadowcaster (Aug 13, 2016)

LadyMage said:


> Broke the seal yesterday!
> 
> I've been spending what little energy I have on fixing up my new workroom. Building a workbench, building carts for my power tools, building a tool wall etc. Those projects get boring, so I started digging into my pile of fun projects. I had to do 2 Christmas repairs to actually get at the Halloween stuff, but I pulled out my teal pumpkin and touched up the paint. I also bought the dremel stand and a flex shaft, so I'm going to be better able to carve funkins this year.


Feeling better? Hoping so! I just picked up one of those dremel flex shafts too. Love it - although you have to get used to the cable ...I find that if you don't align it so that there is no tension in it, you have to be careful that it doesn't unexpectedly deflect the cutting tool.


----------



## Shadowcaster (Aug 13, 2016)

So, I've been working on some new tombstones. I'm trying to upgrade to add some "real deal" looking stuff to replace the Party City ones I've been using. The first one I started with is a 1700's vintage tablet style stone that has a winged skull engraving at the top. I like that era because it held great mystique and legend. I began researching late 1700' s stone design and, after getting a sense of the architecture of the era, I formed my mental image of a stone that seemed to capture what I'd learned of the design of the time. So I drew it out, cut it to shape, hand sketched the winged skull, and engraved the image and design that my mind said would be reasonably authentic. But what was I going to put on it? I needed an inscription. Somehow, the name Abigail came to me. Old and ancient sounding, the name Abigail resonated with me as being representative of the period. I don't know....maybe it stuck in my mind from Dark Shadows somewhere along the way. Regardless, it seemed to have authenticity. So, Abigail it would be. However, I couldn't just put "Abigail" on the stone could I? So what should the last name be and what should it say? All I could come up with for a 1700's era last name was "Standish"; which was not quite what I was looking for. So, back to searching Google image in hopes of finding a 1700's last name that sounded right for my fictitious but representative inscription. Shortly after I began this image search, I stumbled across a picture of a real stone that caught my eye. It looked just like the one I had dreamed up myself...not only the shape but the winged skull...right down to the place on the skull where the wings attached. Naturally, that caught my eye and when I enlarged the image and looked closer, the name on the inscription was...Abigail...Abigail Webber. Now, standing in my garage late in the night and tumbling upon my stone with a decedent by the name of "Abigail" on it when that was the name I had already chosen was just a little eerie. This immediately ended the search for any other last name. Abigail Webber it would be. So, my stone...now Abigail's stone...bears her name and a redacted version of her epitaph. I hope that she would have been pleased.


----------



## Steveybee23 (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm just getting started for the year just ordered a new vinyl banner that I'm pumped about and updated the website. Need to start repairing some tombstones that got beat up. I've also been working on a sign for out front that resembles those old signs that hang from a lamp post. Got some nice lights for it at the dollar store


----------



## Shadowcaster (Aug 13, 2016)

So, here's a pic of Abbie's stone that I talked about in post #66 above. By way of commentary...pretty standard approach. After I visualized the finished stone, I hand sketched the skull on a sheet of paper and added the wings with the help of a French curve. Rather than trying to repeat the wing again on the other side (I knew I could never get it to match perfectly) I just flipped the template over and transferred the image "in reverse". I first carved the cracks and hacked pieces off the corners to simulate damage incurred over the years. That's a "YIKES" moment when you start cutting away at a pristine stone hoping not to mess it up. I then painted it with Drylock tinted to a medium gray, dry-brushed with white and gave it a wash (highly diluted mixture of white and black to achieve a dirty gray tone) from a spray bottle and kept working that with a second bottle of fresh water to make it run. I then touched it up with some yellow, green, umber tones to simulate moss and lichens. I thought it came out pretty good for a first try at one of these things.

Oh, one other thing to mention...I took an auger bit and cut two holes in the bottom and then stuck 3/4" PVC tubing in the holes. I'll drive a couple pieces of rebar into the ground and slide the PVC tubes over those to mount it in my display. 

I wanted to add a few progress pix but my files are too big. If I can figure out how to include the files without exceeding the file size limit, I'll try to add a few of those later. I'm also not sure how to make this image display vertically vs. horizontally...anybody have any thoughts?


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Shadowcaster I would say that you nail the look of an old tombstone. Great Job.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Looks wonderful! I love the green touches and the cracks ... and all of it!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

So I haven’t physically started to work on this yet, but I’m mentally thinking about how to build this tarot mobile. I want it to be collapsible so it can be shipped, but don’t want the cards to get ruined in the process. So I’m mentally preparing for it. There are a few of us here who talked about building this last season so I’d be interested in hearing or seeing how others have made out...


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

Azza said:


> Started working on some monster mushrooms today for my herbolgy display. I'll post a tutorial of how I did them once done. Already started taking some pics for a step by step.
> 
> Here's how bad it is looking right now. Need to flesh it out with clay to make it come alive.
> 
> View attachment 534946


This reminds me of those characters in "HR Pufnstuff"!http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-La_l-WuVD2E/UHRaafZVrsI/AAAAAAAAB2o/PkzaE-mOq9k/s1600/KillerPlants_5.jpg


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

Shadowcaster said:


> So, here's a pic of Abbie's stone that I talked about in post #66 above. By way of commentary...pretty standard approach. After I visualized the finished stone, I hand sketched the skull on a sheet of paper and added the wings with the help of a French curve. Rather than trying to repeat the wing again on the other side (I knew I could never get it to match perfectly) I just flipped the template over and transferred the image "in reverse". I first carved the cracks and hacked pieces off the corners to simulate damage incurred over the years. That's a "YIKES" moment when you start cutting away at a pristine stone hoping not to mess it up. I then painted it with Drylock tinted to a medium gray, dry-brushed with white and gave it a wash (highly diluted mixture of white and black to achieve a dirty gray tone) from a spray bottle and kept working that with a second bottle of fresh water to make it run. I then touched it up with some yellow, green, umber tones to simulate moss and lichens. I thought it came out pretty good for a first try at one of these things.
> 
> Oh, one other thing to mention...I took an auger bit and cut two holes in the bottom and then stuck 3/4" PVC tubing in the holes. I'll drive a couple pieces of rebar into the ground and slide the PVC tubes over those to mount it in my display.
> 
> ...


That is one awesome tombstone, and I think it's more than coincidence about conjuring (pun intended) the name and then FINDING it in real life! I have to come by and see this in person!!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Ticket booth finished for the CarnEvil scene! Wanted to make a scrollwork marquee, but messed up twice on measurements
(not my strong suit). Glad to have it done.


----------



## Orgarob (Sep 11, 2016)

Love the ticket booth!! I like how the front face extends past the sides. You are making me want to do a Carn-Evil next year. 

Since my events are mostly parties, I've never "needed" pneumatics, but I'm diving into that this year with at least two projects. The Asylum Door with Nurse Escape video from Hi-Rez and a standard trash can prop. I begun purchasing the parts and have scheduled this weekend to build the door. My plan has a lot of video screens this year, so I'll need to find some cheapo used flat screens on ebay.


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

punkineater said:


> Ticket booth finished for the CarnEvil scene! Wanted to make a scrollwork marquee, but messed up twice on measurements
> (not my strong suite). Glad to have it done.
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=536649&stc=1&d=1518739086"]
> ...


Oh wow!!! Love the feeling this gives!!! Makes me think of the movie "Funhouse". Great job!


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

I have been scouting out a spot for my yearly pumpkin patch. I want to start tilling now.... but too early. 
So March and April I will build my cemetery columns and arch


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

Went to the Restore this past weekend and was able to pic up some vintage looking hinges and handles for the hearse build this year. Along with a couple post lanterns that are going to look really great.

And we ordered another HD Skeleton Horse seeings that they are on sale for $150 right now.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Working on yet, no. Filling up my Amazon list, yes. Lots of ideas I've had for a few years now that I need to make happen. Kinda screwed last year up when I took my attention off the TOT'ers and put it on my present company, lesson learned. Like I always say, I plan this year to be the biggest and best yet! Happy Halloween!


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

Plans are 95% done. Framing for the new cemetery columns done, just need to carve foam. Framing for new crypt done, need to apply foam and electronics. I've run new conduit for yet another new electrical box in the front yard, this one is going to supply power to Christmas lights but should be great for Halloween too. That's about all I have so far.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Changing my theme this year to an Evil Carnival. Writing the plans and props. Bought a dozen 2 by 4's they are heavy.
I might want to build with lighter wood, planning on ticket booths like the one listed above... the booth will weigh like
200 pounds if done in plywood and 2 by 4's. maybe build it out of cardboard boxes..... well I have time with over 200
days to build..... going to check out boxes today.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks like I'll be making a new double-headstone this year.  

For the 3rd February in a row, my daughter was in a car accident. For the 2nd February in a row, the car has been totalled. Tthankfully she's been OK, but she's not driving in February ever again!!

So Lorenzo & Gertrude, the cars, are getting a stone. It kind of started out as a joke, since I'm ***trying*** to stay positive (and not think about what's gonna happen to our auto insurance rates). I'm thinking one of those wide stones with the 2 bumps on top - then painted like 2 old-school blue-with-white-writing Michigan license plates on their side and round headlights peeking over the top....


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Lisa,

I feel your pain......My youngest daughter, a true blonde mind you, smashed my Saturn (5) times. I rebuilt the entire front end twice and replaced the rear door. We called the car Lazarus because it had been resurrected so many times. I took her license away for six months and she grew out of the need to destroy GM vehicles. The car survived her and I sold it to my Mother in Laws grandson. He drove it for 3 years.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

One step forward, two steps back. I set up the frame for my new crypt last night so I could size the foam and start getting it applied. Unfortunately, over night, we had 50mph winds and I woke up to the frame all over the back yard. So off I go to rebuild it from scratch.


----------



## dark shadow (Sep 15, 2017)

Yes but need some help. I am trying to make a standing zombie but I want to make its head turn side to side. A windshield wiper motor is to heavy for the frame and to bulky to make side to side movement. Does anyone have any thoughts or have build this?? thanks Happy Haunting


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Use a reindeer motor....


----------



## dark shadow (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks for reply-thought of it but can't figure out how to set it up with it not completely having the head spin 360'. Just want side to side movement and limited in space to place in chest or abdomen area. Any thoughts on how to build a small stop in movement to make it redirect??? thanks


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

oaklawn Crematory said:


> Lisa,
> 
> I feel your pain......My youngest daughter, a true blonde mind you, smashed my Saturn (5) times. I rebuilt the entire front end twice and replaced the rear door. We called the car Lazarus because it had been resurrected so many times. I took her license away for six months and she grew out of the need to destroy GM vehicles. The car survived her and I sold it to my Mother in Laws grandson. He drove it for 3 years.


First, glad your daughter is okay, Lisa! 
oC~your daughters driving stories are the best...wasn't there also a vehicle referred to as Iron Man? I have those posts saved, and still go back to re-read when I need a good gut laugh.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Cephus404 said:


> Plans are 95% done. Framing for the new cemetery columns done, just need to carve foam. Framing for new crypt done, need to apply foam and electronics. I've run new conduit for yet another new electrical box in the front yard, this one is going to supply power to Christmas lights but should be great for Halloween too. That's about all I have so far.


Any progress photos to share?


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Rigormortor said:


> Changing my theme this year to an Evil Carnival. Writing the plans and props. Bought a dozen 2 by 4's they are heavy.
> I might want to build with lighter wood, planning on ticket booths like the one listed above... the booth will weigh like
> 200 pounds if done in plywood and 2 by 4's. maybe build it out of cardboard boxes..... well I have time with over 200
> days to build..... going to check out boxes today.


We used 2x3's for the framework, and Coroplast to skin it, instead of plywood. I can pick up the entire booth by myself. Just depends on how heavy duty you want to make it. For sure, yours will not blow away in high winds!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

For a brief moment in time, the car was red and gold, Ironman's colors. She hated it, so she crashed again...


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

punkineater said:


> Any progress photos to share?


As soon as I get it back together and the foam on, I will. I'm trying to mock the whole thing up so I can figure out how to carve the foam. Luckily, the frame wasn't too badly damaged, it blew against the back fence and all of the 2x4s came apart. They were only tacked together so no major damage done.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

oaklawn Crematory said:


> For a brief moment in time, the car was red and gold, Ironman's colors. She hated it, so she crashed again...


That sounds like an expensive and dangerous way to get a new paint job.....


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

oaklawn Crematory said:


> Lisa,
> 
> I feel your pain......My youngest daughter, a true blonde mind you, smashed my Saturn (5) times. I rebuilt the entire front end twice and replaced the rear door. We called the car Lazarus because it had been resurrected so many times. I took her license away for six months and she grew out of the need to destroy GM vehicles. The car survived her and I sold it to my Mother in Laws grandson. He drove it for 3 years.


At least you were able to fix Lazarus - We don't have the skills / tools to fix that much damage and it would have cost more than the cars were worth to get them fixed. At least the first one was a hand-me-down that I drove for 12 years first and she bought the second one with her own $. 



punkineater said:


> First, glad your daughter is okay, Lisa!
> oC~your daughters driving stories are the best...wasn't there also a vehicle referred to as Iron Man? I have those posts saved, and still go back to re-read when I need a good gut laugh.


No, that wasn't me, but that's funny! She needs to find an Iron Man to drive! And not follow white SUVs so darn close!


----------



## SlayKnotV1 (Jul 6, 2012)

*I bought a FvJ Jason Hood and im in the Process of trying to piece together the costume from the original My Bloddy Valentine. as far as decorations go we got a few inflatables and we're trying to figure out a mini theme for this year aside from all our inflatables *


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Well, she didn't exactly do it on purpose....She thought she was at a four way stop(I can't figure out for the life of me why she thought this) and pulled out in front of a pick truck she thought was gonna stop. It did, right inside the rear passenger door. 

A little bending , a little hammering and a new navy blue door and it was ready to go.


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

Wife was at a friends house and they are remodeling their bathroom. Let me back up one moment........for a lot of our Halloween stuff the wife comes up with an idea and i am the one that makes it happen....for example....we were remodeling our second bathroom and replacing the toilet....she says' "Wow it would be cool if we had a skeleton sitting on that for Halloween!" to which I said, "There is no way I am going to store a toilet for Halloween!" And as some of you have seen my videos you will see that we have an outhouse that has the SEAT from that toilet in it.

OK anyway back to the idea. She calls me and says "I have a really great idea!" (that's code for "You are going to build me something for Halloween.") "So and so are tearing out their tub and it would be cool...." To which i interrupted and said "There is NO WAY I am storing a TUB!" She says "I wasnt thinking that but you know the cattle trough we have above the garage?" ( A 2 foot by 4 foot one that has been in the rafters of our garage since the wife and i met 10 years ago).

Ok she went and bought a shower brush and shower cap already. Here it is .......That trough is going to sit out by the outhouse with a skeleton in it that will have the brush over it shoulder like he it washing his back....a deer motor is going to be used to animate the brush so it is moving up and down the skeletons back.

And here i thought the large hearse build that i am going to be doing was the ONLY project I was doing this year! ( And that was by order of the BOSS! otherwise known as the wife that has again given me more to do.)


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, getting my shop completely outfitted for woodworking/cosplay/haunting and other decorating has come to a bit of a halt for complete and total lack of money. I really need to be building my workbench or setting up dust collection, but we are making bills and putting food on the table and that's about it just now. So instead I've been fixing and repainting a set of my children's wooden table and chairs with glue, screws sandpaper and paint I already have. Since I"m in the painting phase and don't want to make any sawdust I veered off from making tool holders and shop organizers with scrap wood, and hauled out some projects.

With the exception of repairing an Easter decoration that was actually broken (fingers crossed that it works, I have no idea if it will), I've been doing nitpick work, as my husband puts it. Last year I had bit the bullet and finally carved up the foam pumpkins I was hoarding. However I wasn't satisfied with them. My carving skills with the dremel aren't great, but that wasn't really my problem. Foam pumpkins just look fake, or at least the brands I've been able to lay hands on. The color is too uniform, they're too clean, there's orange basecoat that shows through the painting of the stem in places, one of the pumpkins had some cracks where the off white foam underlay could clearly be seen underneath, and the most annoying of all, the two half pumpkins I got for the bulkhead wall across from my front door have black serial numbers printed on the bottom. The paint is too thin to sand them off, and where they are when they're up you will see the numbers and it bugs the hell out of me. So for the ones with the serial numbers, I've repainted them completely. I tried to see if I could mix up a colour to match, and it was a no go, so complete repaint job for one of the half and the full pumpkin whos paint was cracking. The second half pumpkin is cream colored, so I'm going to wait until I can afford, well, anything and pick up some more appropriate colored paint. The rest got a wash of burnt umber to dirty them up a bit, and I will go back over them and repaint the stems. I am well aware that no one on earth but me is going to care at all about what I just spent an hour doing, and what I will once the initial paint dries probably spend at least another hour doing, but that's fine. I wasn't doing it for them.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, getting my shop completely outfitted for woodworking/cosplay/haunting and other decorating has come to a bit of a halt for complete and total lack of money. I really need to be building my workbench or setting up dust collection, but we are making bills and putting food on the table and that's about it just now. So instead I've been fixing and repainting a set of my children's wooden table and chairs with glue, screws sandpaper and paint I already have. Since I"m in the painting phase and don't want to make any sawdust I veered off from making tool holders and shop organizers with scrap wood, and hauled out some projects.

With the exception of repairing an Easter decoration that was actually broken (fingers crossed that it works, I have no idea if it will), I've been doing nitpick work, as my husband puts it. Last year I had bit the bullet and finally carved up the foam pumpkins I was hoarding. However I wasn't satisfied with them. My carving skills with the dremel aren't great, but that wasn't really my problem. Foam pumpkins just look fake, or at least the brands I've been able to lay hands on. The color is too uniform, they're too clean, there's orange basecoat that shows through the painting of the stem in places, one of the pumpkins had some cracks where the off white foam underlay could clearly be seen underneath, and the most annoying of all, the two half pumpkins I got for the bulkhead wall across from my front door have black serial numbers printed on the bottom. The paint is too thin to sand them off, and where they are when they're up you will see the numbers and it bugs the hell out of me. So for the ones with the serial numbers, I've repainted them completely. I tried to see if I could mix up a colour to match, and it was a no go, so complete repaint job for one of the half and the full pumpkin whos paint was cracking. The second half pumpkin is cream colored, so I'm going to wait until I can afford, well, anything and pick up some more appropriate colored paint. The rest got a wash of burnt umber to dirty them up a bit, and I will go back over them and repaint the stems. I am well aware that no one on earth but me is going to care at all about what I just spent an hour doing, and what I will once the initial paint dries probably spend at least another hour doing, but that's fine. I wasn't doing it for them.


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

Well not much time for Halloween lately. In Jan my (3rd) oncologist told me the cancer is growing again, nothing he can do anymore, go home and get your things in order you have a few weeks left and left the room. (kind of left me high and dry) Its been more than a few weeks now and I'm still here looking for clinical trials or another cancer treatment center that will take me in. Lost all feeling in hands and feet from chemo, difficult walking and can't pick up or hold anything without dropping it. Tomorrow/Wednesday I go to the University of Chicago to discuss a clinical trial I might be eligible for, then I'm packing up and heading to St Louis, MO for the Halloween Show. My daughter just turned 16 in Dec and I want to see her face as we walk (well I'll be more like rolled in with the wheelchair) through the doors. She's my one child that loves Halloween as much as I do and has been helping me build props since she was 8. I've promised I'd take her to the show once she turned 16. The following week I have a 7 hr appointment and tests lined up at another cancer treatment center and new oncologist to see if they can do anything for me. Hopefully I can get the cancer under control again so I can focus on the important stuff like Halloween.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Pod praying for you and hoping that one of the treatment centers finds something that works for you. 
I hope you and your daughter have a great time in Saint Louis Mo. Halloween Show.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

always  dead fairies, are my current project


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

stick said:


> Pod praying for you and hoping that one of the treatment centers finds something that works for you.
> I hope you and your daughter have a great time in Saint Louis Mo. Halloween Show.


second this.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the return of the cancer Pod. Your oncologist sounds like a real d**k though.


----------



## Shadowcaster (Aug 13, 2016)

The Pod said:


> Well not much time for Halloween lately. In Jan my (3rd) oncologist told me the cancer is growing again, nothing he can do anymore, go home and get your things in order you have a few weeks left and left the room. (kind of left me high and dry) Its been more than a few weeks now and I'm still here looking for clinical trials or another cancer treatment center that will take me in. Lost all feeling in hands and feet from chemo, difficult walking and can't pick up or hold anything without dropping it. Tomorrow/Wednesday I go to the University of Chicago to discuss a clinical trial I might be eligible for, then I'm packing up and heading to St Louis, MO for the Halloween Show. My daughter just turned 16 in Dec and I want to see her face as we walk (well I'll be more like rolled in with the wheelchair) through the doors. She's my one child that loves Halloween as much as I do and has been helping me build props since she was 8. I've promised I'd take her to the show once she turned 16. The following week I have a 7 hr appointment and tests lined up at another cancer treatment center and new oncologist to see if they can do anything for me. Hopefully I can get the cancer under control again so I can focus on the important stuff like Halloween.


Oh Pod...I am so sorry to hear this. Thoughts and prayers from one of your fellow haunters. Hoping to hear some good news from the Chicago trip.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm so sorry Pod, I hope you have some good news soon. Sending you good thoughts, hang in there.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

The Pod said:


> Well not much time for Halloween lately. In Jan my (3rd) oncologist told me the cancer is growing again, nothing he can do anymore, go home and get your things in order you have a few weeks left and left the room. (kind of left me high and dry) Its been more than a few weeks now and I'm still here looking for clinical trials or another cancer treatment center that will take me in. Lost all feeling in hands and feet from chemo, difficult walking and can't pick up or hold anything without dropping it. Tomorrow/Wednesday I go to the University of Chicago to discuss a clinical trial I might be eligible for, then I'm packing up and heading to St Louis, MO for the Halloween Show. My daughter just turned 16 in Dec and I want to see her face as we walk (well I'll be more like rolled in with the wheelchair) through the doors. She's my one child that loves Halloween as much as I do and has been helping me build props since she was 8. I've promised I'd take her to the show once she turned 16. The following week I have a 7 hr appointment and tests lined up at another cancer treatment center and new oncologist to see if they can do anything for me. Hopefully I can get the cancer under control again so I can focus on the important stuff like Halloween.


Wow, I'm so sorry Pod. I hope you and your daughter had a great time at the show, and that you get good news on the health front soon.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

I broke the seal. New project! I ran across some scratch and dent xps foam, a 4x4 sheet and a 4x5 sheet of 1" for $5 each, and have at least 2 stones I'm going to make from it. This is the first one, mid epitaph carve.








Mine is a pop culture based cemetary, and this is my MCU stone, for one of my favorite characters. I decided to do 2 things that I havn't done before. First, keeping notes on what works and what doesn't, because I keep stressing over the same points every year, and can't remember what I did before. Second, I normally follow Terra's building instructions, but I'm switching up the order of operations. Instead of trying to shape everything perfect, then assemble with the PVC, then carve the epitaph, I decided to rough cut the peices with my jigsaw (3 for this one since I want it 3" thick), draw on the basic shape on one, and carve the epitaph on one. The stone I did last year I was REALLY not happy with the work I did on the epitaph, but I was out of foam and couldn't do a do-over. This way if I screw up badly, I can put that face on the inside of the stone and try again. It didn't turn out to be necessary, but it gave me peice of mind. The next step will be creating channels for the PVC and assembling the stone, then cutting the stone to final shape on my new band saw.

I decided to style Peggy Carter's stone after a US standard issue vetran's headstone. She was British, and started in the BAF but transferred to the SSR and eventually SHIELD, which seem to be largely American based, so I figured she would qualify for one. They're a simple shape, white marble, 42" tall, 13" wide and 4" thick. I modified the dimensions slightly to fit more with the stones I have already made and to save on materials. I used the Episcopal Cross, seeing as the top symbol is a symbol of faith, and seeing as the Episcopal church is the closest thing the US has to the Church of England it seemed to fit best. The other liberty I took with the design was the SHIELD symbol at the bottom. Normally emblems of branches of service do not appear on VA issued stones, but I wanted her affiliations to be obvious. 

I have 2 more in the works, a paper mache/paper clay stone that I made the armiture for last year. I was going to make it for Barb Holland from Stranger things, but after watching season 2, I'm switching it to Bob Newby because reasons. I just havn't gotten around to the paper clay stage, where I plan to make it from the Upside Down, with one of those black tentacles wrapped around it. The other stone I'm making from the foam I got is going to be for Billy Butcherson from Hocus Pocus. I have it patterned out already. Because most of my stones are dealing with relatively modern properties, I don't get to beat them up much. Billy's will be fun to weather, since it's 300 years old.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The Pod said:


> Well not much time for Halloween lately. In Jan my (3rd) oncologist told me the cancer is growing again, nothing he can do anymore, go home and get your things in order you have a few weeks left and left the room. (kind of left me high and dry) Its been more than a few weeks now and I'm still here looking for clinical trials or another cancer treatment center that will take me in. Lost all feeling in hands and feet from chemo, difficult walking and can't pick up or hold anything without dropping it. Tomorrow/Wednesday I go to the University of Chicago to discuss a clinical trial I might be eligible for, then I'm packing up and heading to St Louis, MO for the Halloween Show. My daughter just turned 16 in Dec and I want to see her face as we walk (well I'll be more like rolled in with the wheelchair) through the doors. She's my one child that loves Halloween as much as I do and has been helping me build props since she was 8. I've promised I'd take her to the show once she turned 16. The following week I have a 7 hr appointment and tests lined up at another cancer treatment center and new oncologist to see if they can do anything for me. Hopefully I can get the cancer under control again so I can focus on the important stuff like Halloween.


Sorry to hear this Pod. It sounds like you've got a good attitude which is always helpful when going through treatment of any kind for any disease. 

If you can get into Johns Hopkins Kimmel Cancer Center you should try, but I don't know if you could or would want to travel that far. 
https://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/kimmel_cancer_center/index.html

Have fun at your show & keep us posted on the happenings there & the happenings with your treatments.


----------



## Shadowcaster (Aug 13, 2016)

LadyMage said:


> I broke the seal. New project! I ran across some scratch and dent xps foam, a 4x4 sheet and a 4x5 sheet of 1" for $5 each, and have at least 2 stones I'm going to make from it. This is the first one, mid epitaph carve.
> View attachment 544098
> 
> 
> ...


 Instead of trying to shape everything perfect, then assemble with the PVC, then carve the epitaph, I decided to rough cut the peices with my jigsaw 

That is a GREAT idea. 

So to your PVC comments...If I understand you correctly, you're talking about inserting PVC tubes into the stone and into which the ground support (eg., a couple pieces of rebar) will be inserted? If so - I wanted to share a find that I tumbled onto. I found these Irwin speed-bore tri-flute bits that do an outstanding job of drilling those holes. I haven't tried a spade bit but I would think those would tend to mash the foam instead of cutting it. The Irwins cut thru it perfectly. The 3/4" one is perfect for 1/2" PVC. Just another thought - I found the 1/2" gray schedule 40 nonmetallic electrical conduit is like a $1.65/stick which is a lot cheaper than standard PVC and it works perfectly for this. 

Here's a link: https://www.lowes.com/pd/IRWIN-SPEEDBOR-MAX-3-Piece-Tri-flute-Bit-Set/1000251421

Question...have you found an easy way to template and carve your lettering? I've had best results by attaching the template like you did in your pic and then cutting the edges with an x-acto knife and then routing it with the Dremel. It works after a fashion but its really time consuming and very tedious. I've used spray adhesive to attach the template to the foam and that helps hold it in place; but the carving part isn't as easy as it looks.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I ditched the first big spider idea. I'm planning to make some spiders, cats, vultures, and floating heads for outside. I've got a good start on them, I work on them all a little at a time. I posted how I'm making them in the props thread.
https://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/197049-cardboard-spider-pattern.html
https://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/197445-black-cat-pattern.html
https://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/197447-vulture-pattern.html
https://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/197409-my-take-floating-heads.html


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

Shadowcaster said:


> Instead of trying to shape everything perfect, then assemble with the PVC, then carve the epitaph, I decided to rough cut the peices with my jigsaw
> 
> That is a GREAT idea.
> 
> ...


I don't insert the PVC, I build it in. My stones are multiple layers thick, usually 2, this one was three. I carve channels on 2 of the inside faces, and then glue the PVC inside sandwiched between the layers. While you absolutely could use a bit to drill it out of thicker foam, and I have seen people do both that method and used metal conduit superheated to do the same thing, I don't for 2 reasons. 1 - the foam I get is generally 1". I can get thicker sheets, but the hardware store I go to most often has scratch and dent 1" sheets on frequently for $10, where a 2 inch pristine sheet would probably cost me $45. 2 - if you're drilling or otherwise carving your PVC channels in from the bottom, you're risking coming through one of the faces of the stone if you're off on your drilling angle. I've seen people do it successfully, but I don't trust myself. You're right, a spade bit would probably be ill advised, but a forstner bit might work for that. However, your tip about using non metallic conduit, that I will look into. 

I used to tape on the lettering or designs, then trace them out with pen, and then dremel them out, but I find that just spray adhesive and dremelling through it works fine for me. Using an exacto would probably be a little cleaner, but I'm not up for the tedium of that.


----------



## Shadowcaster (Aug 13, 2016)

LadyMage said:


> I don't insert the PVC, I build it in. My stones are multiple layers thick, usually 2, this one was three. I carve channels on 2 of the inside faces, and then glue the PVC inside sandwiched between the layers. While you absolutely could use a bit to drill it out of thicker foam, and I have seen people do both that method and used metal conduit superheated to do the same thing, I don't for 2 reasons. 1 - the foam I get is generally 1". I can get thicker sheets, but the hardware store I go to most often has scratch and dent 1" sheets on frequently for $10, where a 2 inch pristine sheet would probably cost me $45. 2 - if you're drilling or otherwise carving your PVC channels in from the bottom, you're risking coming through one of the faces of the stone if you're off on your drilling angle. I've seen people do it successfully, but I don't trust myself. You're right, a spade bit would probably be ill advised, but a forstner bit might work for that. However, your tip about using non metallic conduit, that I will look into.
> 
> I used to tape on the lettering or designs, then trace them out with pen, and then dremel them out, but I find that just spray adhesive and dremelling through it works fine for me. Using an exacto would probably be a little cleaner, but I'm not up for the tedium of that.


Its definitely tedious and it kind of lowers your enthusiasm for putting extensive inscriptions on but it does give a pretty clean edge. Its still not perfect so I used spray adhesive to attach 220 grit sandpaper to popsicle sticks and wood dowels. I found some Krylon repositionable (Easy Tack #7020) adhesive that I want to give a try but I've built three stones and the Celtic cross took a lonnnng time so I'm a little burned out on making tombstones at the moment.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

Shadowcaster said:


> Its definitely tedious and it kind of lowers your enthusiasm for putting extensive inscriptions on but it does give a pretty clean edge. Its still not perfect so I used spray adhesive to attach 220 grit sandpaper to popsicle sticks and wood dowels. I found some Krylon repositionable (Easy Tack #7020) adhesive that I want to give a try but I've built three stones and the Celtic cross took a lonnnng time so I'm a little burned out on making tombstones at the moment.


I actually found out the best way to do epitaphs, but it's not one that accessible to everyone. I got to play with a CNC on Thursday, and the epitaph I got for one of my stones is utterly gorgeous. It's not foolproof, only one of the two epitaphs I did were usable, but it was a lot of fun to play with. I'll make a separate post about my adventures in my local STEAM center when I have more time.


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

I’ve been busy the last two weeks making climbing creepers. I made a head and did some experimenting yesterday and came up with a demonic ghost, although I am thinking about painting it and making it into a demonic nun.


----------



## Shadowcaster (Aug 13, 2016)

LadyMage said:


> I actually found out the best way to do epitaphs, but it's not one that accessible to everyone. I got to play with a CNC on Thursday, and the epitaph I got for one of my stones is utterly gorgeous. It's not foolproof, only one of the two epitaphs I did were usable, but it was a lot of fun to play with. I'll make a separate post about my adventures in my local STEAM center when I have more time.


OH MY GOSH. I have thought about doing that too...I saw an ad in the back of Family Handyman and then started looking at Amazon for the equipment but that's about as far as I got with it. That is SO COOL!!!!! So what does it use for a motor/machine head (hmmm...just had an urge to fire up a little Smoke on the Water there...anyway but I digress)...so does it accept your dremel or does it come with a different motor and bits? Does it use 1/8" shank bits? I LOVE IT! Can't wait to see your post on your experience with it. I am right there with you - I'd love to give it a shot if I felt like I could figure it out...that it would accept the length/width of my stone...and it wouldn't require a second mortgage. Okay LM...you gotta give us a post on this! I will bug you ... wait, I'm a haunter...I will HAUNT you if you don't!


----------



## Shadowcaster (Aug 13, 2016)

internet troll said:


> I’ve been busy the last two weeks making climbing creepers. I made a head and did some experimenting yesterday and came up with a demonic ghost, although I am thinking about painting it and making it into a demonic nun.


Wow. That is outstanding. That is one scary prop and that's no kidding. I hate to admit it...but it kinda creeps me out That's some beautiful work. Any chance we could talk you into a brief tutorial on this? I see the 3M headliner adhesive (at least that's what it looks like to me) and some kind of boxed clay in the background of the first pic so I'm not sure if that's part of the materials you used or not. The talent and imagination of the haunters on this forum just amazes me and I'm sure I speak for others...I'd like to have a look at how you formed the head and went from there. Man. I LOVE this. Hope you don't mind but I had 
to Pin that. NICE WORK!!


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

Shadowcaster said:


> Wow. That is outstanding. That is one scary prop and that's no kidding. I hate to admit it...but it kinda creeps me out That's some beautiful work. Any chance we could talk you into a brief tutorial on this? I see the 3M headliner adhesive (at least that's what it looks like to me) and some kind of boxed clay in the background of the first pic so I'm not sure if that's part of the materials you used or not. The talent and imagination of the haunters on this forum just amazes me and I'm sure I speak for others...I'd like to have a look at how you formed the head and went from there. Man. I LOVE this. Hope you don't mind but I had
> to Pin that. NICE WORK!!


Thank you. I was honestly just thinking of doing a tutorial for the heads I’ve been doing a few minutes ago. I have one for the climbing creepers that I am working one. So one will be coming for the head.


----------



## KrushR (Jul 9, 2013)

Shadowcaster said:


> Its definitely tedious and it kind of lowers your enthusiasm for putting extensive inscriptions on but it does give a pretty clean edge. Its still not perfect so I used spray adhesive to attach 220 grit sandpaper to popsicle sticks and wood dowels. I found some Krylon repositionable (Easy Tack #7020) adhesive that I want to give a try but I've built three stones and the Celtic cross took a lonnnng time so I'm a little burned out on making tombstones at the moment.


Amazon has some amazing plastic stencils, from 2"-4". I've used those on a few tombstones, simply hold them down and color, then I X-acto the edges and dremel it out. It is tedious, but the end product is great. Sometimes it's a little TOO clean, so I end up taking a little sandpaper and smoothing the sharp edges out. At one point I realized I was putting too much fine detail into something that would be viewed from 16' minimum, and had to let go of my perfectionist tendencies. 
Those stencils have saved me lots of time. Sometimes I print onto carbon paper, then trace it onto the stone. It works well for larger designs, but you can't push hard enough onto the styro without punching through the paper for finer detail.

My current stone is Brother Claude, of Disney's Haunted Mansion. I do at least one of those per year now.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

All my spider, cat and vulture cut out puzzles are assembled and glued. I need some great stuff, paint and glow sticks to finish them. I want to make a few little creeps like the ones Mrjinglepants made 
here's the link https://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/186449-smaller-scarecrow-creeps-2.html
an some giant spider eggs.


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

saw a couple of tree skeletons online a year or two ago. I can't find the images, but I thought they were the coolest thing and their image was burned in my mind. I started my version of those skeleton trees tonight.


----------



## HauntedClog (Oct 6, 2017)

Started working on my witch shack that will sit on my front porch.


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

Finished.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

That tree will creep some people out at Halloween.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

Shadowcaster said:


> Wow. That is outstanding. That is one scary prop and that's no kidding. I hate to admit it...but it kinda creeps me out That's some beautiful work. Any chance we could talk you into a brief tutorial on this? I see the 3M headliner adhesive (at least that's what it looks like to me) and some kind of boxed clay in the background of the first pic so I'm not sure if that's part of the materials you used or not. The talent and imagination of the haunters on this forum just amazes me and I'm sure I speak for others...I'd like to have a look at how you formed the head and went from there. Man. I LOVE this. Hope you don't mind but I had
> to Pin that. NICE WORK!!



Here you go.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvzdLqWpXB0&t=488s


----------



## SkeleTom (Oct 5, 2007)

Did some repair work on bits of my Frankenstein lab -- cheap LED cascade lights that burned out last year, grrrrrr... and some further assembly on another lab machine. Doing Halloween, repair or otherwise, in August is a first for me. Feels good to get the broken stuff taken care of way in advance.

I was experimenting with trying to Great Stuff a Target pumpkin so that I would have projection pumpkins that are a) bigger and b) not three in a row identical. That may get a little involved. spray foam is hard to control!


----------



## SATX (Jul 20, 2018)

Ordered a couple more costumes for the display this year. Next paycheck is going towards the PVC pipes to build the dummy frames. Anyone have good suggestions for a) stuffing and b) has anyone spray painted over pool noodles or know if it'll work?


----------

